# Help for a Man, dressing as a woman in Costume



## TheCostumer

I do dress as a woman occasionally.

Here is me as Martha Stewart.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Go to my site The Costumer and check out my albums. I have dressed as a woman several times. I do Granny Lou, Charley's Aunt, A Duchess , A Spinster lady in Red and A Grande Aunte.

Let me know what you think.

I will be glad to help in any way I can.

TC


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

How about wearing a victorian masquerade ball gown and mask?:














You could wear elbow-length gloves and a 'powdered' wig from that era. There are lots of places that sell "Marie Antoinette Wigs":


----------



## Kingpin

Thanks for the replies so far.

Costumer - You do a great job looking like a realistic woman. I've looked at all your photo albums. But, me just dressing as a normal woman won't do. I'd be too easy to recognize. I'm doing a fake out job here. From the neck down, you won't be able to tell I'm a guy. That has to "sell that I'm a woman". Once they see my legs and heels, the goal is to get them guessing what woman changed her face enough that they don't recognize which office woman I am. There is no way for me to do that without covering my eyes. I need an idea for an obvious costume (not something subtle like Martha Stewart, or a grandma), that allows me to cover my eyes.

PumpkinHead - Thanks for that suggestion. But, the bet was no Mask. While what you suggested is not a character mask, it is still considered a mask that covers more face than something like sunglasses do. I think they would disqualify me for that mask. Plus, I really like the idea of obviously shaved legs in nylons. It will help sell I'm a woman, because most guys would not go that far for a costume.

I will go as far as this can go. I'm up for anything. Even though I don't want to remove the hair on my arms, I will do that for the right costume. The only thing I won't do is alter things like my eyebrows, because that is visible all the time. Hair removal on my body can all be covered up until it grows back.

I once did the tin man from the wizard of oz, and built a actual tin costume that I was bolted into. I also went as a woman to a party 10 years ago. But, going as a "normal woman" people knew I was a guy (by my face up close). From a distance, or from behind, I fooled everyone to believe I was a woman. I shaved my legs, hands, and chest, and wore fake nails. Wore a low cut blouse and mini skirt, and heels. My face sold me out up close. That is what I need a solution to this time. That was so long ago, nobody at this new work saw me dressed this way before. 

I can sell the woman part. I just need a costume idea that hides as much face as I can (especially eyes) that allows me to show my awesome legs.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Well, a lot of the pirate wench costumes show the legs while covering the arms, and you could eyepatch one eye...not sure how to get around the other. 

I say we need a pic of your troublesome eyes, myself. 

......

What about something as simple as a belly dancer? Would a veil violate the no mask rule?

(which opens up bridal options as well, seen some great wedding gowns at goodwill.)


----------



## TheCostumer

Kingpin said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> Costumer - You do a great job looking like a realistic woman. I've looked at all your photo albums.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. I glad to know that I make a good woman in costume.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> I have a tendency to use hoop skirts and long gowns. That way I can wear comfortable shoes and don't have to worry about shaving my legs. But under those big and long skirts are panties and lacy pantallettes , as well as some comfortable ladies shoes.
> 
> TC


----------



## Kingpin

UnOrthodOx said:


> I say we need a pic of your troublesome eyes. )


Okay, when I figure out how to insert a picture. I will take a quick photo for you.

Be afraid.

Like the pirate idea. The patch takes care of one eye, but not sure what to do with the other eye. Patch would help keep the wig in place during the day too.

Belly Dancer is out for 2 reasons. The veil covers the face, not the eyes, so it does the opposite of what I want. Plus, I'm a size 16, with a waist cincher. No way I could do an exposed belly. I can expose legs and my chest above the breast, but not below that.


----------



## Kingpin

Okay, let's see if this works.

If the photos show up, you can see the droopy eyes, bags, and large brows. No makeup can make this look good. Especially when I have never done makeup.

But, put on a wig and glasses, and it covers those eyes. Now some foundation and lipstick can work some wonders.


----------



## Shockwave199

When I was a teenager my GF and I dressed as opposite sexes. She did my whole getup. I looked remarkable. I wanted to look good, but not BETTER! DOH! And while she put the finishing touches on her male getup upstairs, I sat and waited downstairs for a good twenty minutes...in drag...next to who would be my future father-in-law! Friends, it just doesn't get any more uncomfortable and weird than that! However you make yourself look I can only suggest one thing- if you're wearing a dress, be mindful of keeping your legs closed! Females grow up doing it and it becomes second nature. Men however can NOT remember this important manuver when sitting, getting up, or crouching and continually show the goodies when dressed in drag at the halloween party. And we just don't want to see that! So look good, but act better!


----------



## Kingpin

Shockwave199 said:


> When I was a teenager my GF and I dressed as opposite sexes. She did my whole getup. I looked remarkable. I wanted to look good, but not BETTER! :


Lucky for you that you could look even better than your GF.

I am not trying to look good, because I know I will NEVER make a hot, or even good looking woman. That should be obvious by the pictures. My goal is to look realistic. There are a lot of real woman out there that are not great looking, but they still look like a woman. At a size 16, I don't have a cute body, but there are a lot of size 16 (and size 24) walking around out there. Shaving a bunch of hair, and wearing the right clothes, gives me the ability to look realistic for my body. That is the key to my deception on this costume. The rest is hiding a face that will never look good. When I dressed as a woman 10 years ago, all my friends thought I would never do it. They thought I would be too embarrassed to go out in public in a dress. I saw other guys that year wearing dresses in beards, and with hair all over their body. When they walked on the street, it was obvious they were guys in a dress. But, people told me when I walked in the door that year, the first thing they thought was "who is that woman". No embarrassment that way.

In looking at the 176 page picture thread last night, I also thought about a female clown. The clown makeup can really change a lot of things on my face. Then I just need the right outfit. It would still need to be a dress of some sort, because pants would still make me look like a guy, with my big body.


----------



## TheCostumer

Good luck on your project!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Costumer


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Kingpin said:


> In looking at the 176 page picture thread last night, I also thought about a female clown. The clown makeup can really change a lot of things on my face. Then I just need the right outfit. It would still need to be a dress of some sort, because pants would still make me look like a guy, with my big body.


Harley Quinn. 


You could also do some dia de los muertos makeup/costume. https://www.google.com/search?q=dia...DPqwG6u4G4Bg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1432&bih=704


----------



## Kingpin

New idea - My favorite so far!!!!

CSI Tech - I can get any skirt and blouse from goodwill for under $10. Then, easily make or buy a CSI jacket or vest to wear over the blouse, and a CSI cap I can get anywhere. Carry a tackle box i already own, and I'm done. The jacket or blouse will cover my arm hair, and skirt can be any length I want for effect. The hat will help the wig stay in place all day, and wearing mirrored glasses goes well with this costume.

Also, keep in mind this is a work costume contest. This is not a evening party that I have all morning to get ready for. I will need to get this ready early morning before work, and be in it all day (over 10 hours). This costume let's me do all this with minimal clothes and makeup. Since this will be an all day costume, I won't go higher than 3 inch heels, and may go 2 to be safe. When I dressed 10 years ago, I had 2 inch since I had never worn them before, and my feet did not hurt after wearing them for 5 hours. 3 inch for 10 hours may be pushing it.

Still looking for more ideas, but this is my new favorite.


----------



## Dradius

yeah, i'm having to do this for drama, you'd be amazed what some make up will do, or get special effects stuff and see where you can get it


----------



## TheCostumer

Kingpin said:


> New idea - My favorite so far!!!!
> 
> CSI Tech - I can get any skirt and blouse from goodwill for under $10. Then, easily make or buy a CSI jacket or vest to wear over the blouse, and a CSI cap I can get anywhere.
> 
> .


I'm all for Goodwill resale stoes. With the exception of the Martha apron I had to buy, two inexpensive berets, a Martha Stewart wig and the poncho was made for me, all else came from resale stores . One of the purses came fom a lady friend and the trousers were mine.

So you can see I have a variety of looks for Martha Stewart.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Also Martha uses little makeup and it is very easy to get dressed.

TC


----------



## Kingpin

Okay, 

Step 1 of the costume deception is trying to look like a woman. If I'm pulling that off, the next step will be doing the police vest, ID, etc. I've gone to goodwill to get a few things, and now I need an objective opinion from everyone. I'm attaching some pictures, and I need to know if I am pulling off the "woman look"? I haven't shaved yet, and done nails, but I'm looking too see what people think. I am SO not attractive, but I'm just trying to make people think I'm a woman at first or second glance. I won't be upset if you say "no", because then there will be time to work on something else if I won't be able to pull this off.

View attachment 147424
View attachment 147425
View attachment 147426
View attachment 147427


----------



## Kingpin

Also, should I go the slacks route, or the skirt? Most police or CSI techs are in slacks, but that I'm thinking that makes me more like a guy, and will not give the deception that I'm looking for.

Opinions please.......


----------



## TheCostumer

Kingpin said:


> Also, should I go the slacks route, or the skirt? Most police or CSI techs are in slacks, but that I'm thinking that makes me more like a guy, and will not give the deception that I'm looking for.
> 
> Opinions please.......


I am partial to the skirt myself!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TC


----------



## The Auditor

Definitely the skirt.

As scary as this might be, you look like my aunt.....

One thing, you may have already thought of this, but...if you truly want to sell that you're a woman - PRACTICE in the heels. A lot. Not just being able to walk in them, but being able to walk like a woman - not like you're plowing the back 40.


----------



## Kingpin

The Auditor said:


> Definitely the skirt.
> 
> As scary as this might be, you look like my aunt.....



Now I feel sorry for your Aunt.

If I decide to go this route, I will practice in the heels a few minutes a night, starting the month before. I'm still not sure I can pull this off. I "think" I have the look of the "figure" down (nobody has really given an opinion on that) , and hope to loose another 20 pounds before October (not because of the costume, but for my health). I also think I can get the walking in heels down. I just don't think I can pull off the whole "look". The lack of responses tell me I can't, and people just don't want to tell me.

I'm wondering if I should go with the witch look. I can change my look with a chin and nose appliance, and green makeup. The whole point of a witch is an ugly face, and I sure have that going for me. Just need to find a witch costume that allows only the face to be green (not arms and chest), but also can show a female shape, and shaved legs. Most witch costumes that are green face are the Wizard of Oz type, which are long skirts that show no leg. That is not really the look I'm going for, but it may have to do. Witch costume that show leg are normally considered "sexy", and are not supposed to be a green face witch. I don't have many options if I plan to really pull the disguise off.


----------



## TheCostumer

I am in the process of converting my Aunt/Granny Lou costume into an old hag.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I have a bald scraggly gray wig which will be topped off with a mop cap.

I also will use a wartey witches nose and chin, along with pale makeup, black eyebrows and 
black lips.

I also have a pair of real ugly teeth.

Will have a witches stick and hopefully some old bed cover or something to make a real ugly shawl.

And also an evil attitude, cackle and squeeky voice. As well as a bent over walk.

The only problem is that the dress is really too nice and it is supported by a 114" hooped petticoat. Well, I'll just be an upper class hag/witch!

I will have to post pictures when I get the outfit complete


TC


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Kingpin I would go with a skirt more convening than pants


----------



## The Auditor

Kingpin said:


> If I decide to go this route, I will practice in the heels a few minutes a night, starting the month before. I'm still not sure I can pull this off. I "think" I have the look of the "figure" down (nobody has really given an opinion on that) , and hope to loose another 20 pounds before October (not because of the costume, but for my health). I also think I can get the walking in heels down. I just don't think I can pull off the whole "look". The lack of responses tell me I can't, and people just don't want to tell me.


It's hard to say...remember, it's February and the forum gets quiet now....


----------



## Kingpin

The Auditor said:


> It's hard to say...remember, it's February and the forum gets quiet now....


Understood. I get that the forum is way quieter now, then it would be closer to October. But, this thread has over 500 views, and other than you saying I look like your aunt, I have not had one comment on whether or not I'm pulling off looking like a woman (ugly or not). I'm asking, because it is hard for me to judge. When I look at the pictures, I'm an obvious "guy in a dress". But, I know my male look so well, that it is all I see when I look in a mirror. I need unbiased opinions. 

Maybe I will get more opinions when the board gets busier. But, I expected more comments with so many views.


----------



## Kingpin

Okay,

I've been experimenting with looks for the ideas I've gotten. So far, I have CSI tech, witch, and woman at funeral with a veil to cover my face. I'm still trying to decide how I will hide my face for these costumes. Woman at funeral would be a veil, wittch may be a lot of makeup, and CSI is sun glasses, but that may not be enough. Remember, I want people to see "woman in costume" when they look at me. So, the big part I have been working on is my body as a woman. Face will be last. I'm posting pictures of outfits I have collected trying to look realistic. For the funeral, I just need a black dress, which I have not found in my size at goodwill yet. So, I have 3 tops for CSI, one witch costume, and the dress from the witch costume for the "black dress" for now.

Please look at these pictures, and tell me with looks the best. Tell me which of these outfits you would be surprised to find out it was really a guy.

View attachment 153069
View attachment 153070
View attachment 153071


----------



## DeathDealer

Of the 3 CSIs, I think the white top tucked into the skirt looks the best as it emphasizes the waist rather than the hips. I don't know which would look best if the red tops were tucked in though. For the black dress it is difficult to say, but you are probably better going with the higher neckline so you can better disguise padding. If you are able to create convincing cleavage though then the lower neckline would be more likely to make people think "woman in costume."

You may want to stick with the witch dress so costume is immediately what comes to mind. The CSI seems a bit too "office appropriate attire" to register as a costume.


----------



## Guest

I like the red sweater top and skirt. But the witch really qualifies as a costume


----------



## RCIAG

DeathDealer said:


> The CSI seems a bit too "office appropriate attire" to register as a costume.


This.

I'd go with the witch.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

witch looks the best. or the white top tucked in to make the appearance of curves


----------



## RCIAG

moonwitchkitty said:


> the white top tucked in to make the appearance of curves


Same for the witch outfit, the one with the belt gives the appearance of a definite top & bottom, it makes curves.


----------



## Kingpin

DeathDealer said:


> Of the 3 CSIs, I think the white top tucked into the skirt looks the best as it emphasizes the waist rather than the hips. I don't know which would look best if the red tops were tucked in though. For the black dress it is difficult to say, but you are probably better going with the higher neckline so you can better disguise padding. If you are able to create convincing cleavage though then the lower neckline would be more likely to make people think "woman in costume."
> 
> You may want to stick with the witch dress so costume is immediately what comes to mind. The CSI seems a bit too "office appropriate attire" to register as a costume.


Thanks for the replies, everyone. I hope you will all continue reading, and commenting, as I think this through. I'm attaching the red top tucked in that DeathDealer asked about. 

Here is my problem with all these costumes. As I said at the beginning of this, I have a face that is no where close to female, and needs to be hidden (without a mask for the bet) as much as possible. The CSI gives me the best shot at this with the glasses covering my heavy eyebrows, sunken eyes, etc. just nose and mouth showing, with long hair covering the rest of the face. The bad part is that it looks more like just office attire. This picture was not the "complete" costume, just showing my "woman illusion". I plan to make a CSI ID badge that will hang around my neck, wear a CSI hat, and I'm thinking a CSI vest. However, I'm worried the vest will cover the simulated curves I worked so hard to achive.

I thought witch because I could attach a fake nose and chin without being a mask, and do green face makeup. But, that takes a lot of time before work, and my be a pain to work in all day. The skirt and blouse will be easier to work in all day. Plus, this costume was picked to show a figure and legs for the woman illusion, and the "ugly witch" to hide the face does not fit with this costume. Not sure the best way to hide the face with this.

The lady at a funeral allows me to wear a dress that can show legs, and a waist. I can wear sunglasses with this, AND wear a veil. This can really hide my face. It is fast to put together, and will be easy to work in all day. I'll try to find a good dress at goodwill for that, and post a picture when I can. Need to find a place for a veil too.

By the way, this illusion was a BIG deal, as I have a huge waist. I'll post a picture of me 20 minutes before I got into those costumes I posted. You may not believe these are the same person, but I promise they are.

View attachment 153118

View attachment 153117


----------



## Kingpin

Also, I think the right hip is slightly larger than the left, and should be trimmed down slightly. But, are the hips too big? I made them big, to give me a waist, but wonder if they are too big? The dress fits, so it's not outside the realm of realism. But, would smaller hips be more convincing? Just need to trim down the padding I made for the costume.


----------

